# Question on rpl. GRT111 trigger



## checco (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello all
I just bought a GRT111 trigger update for my Gamo. It should arive in a week.
I was checking out how to replace it online & it looks like they leave the spring out when they swap out the rear pin.
Is this correct.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Good move on your part....wish they offered one for my Crosman Nitro.
I really don't know anything about the trigger except what I've read...expect you'll get detailed instructions with it.
Sounds like it takes an average of 10 mins to install.


----------



## checco (Jan 2, 2010)

I figured it out, just got it installed,WOW a lot lighter few parts left over, trigger,spring,screw,pin.
First shot was a suprise, that's a good thing. I'll need to get use to it.
thanks


----------

